# twin weights



## tullulabelle1

Hi Ladies!!

this is my 1st ever thread

Had a scan yesterday, and was a little shocked to find out my babies are well above average for their gestation age (33wks) they both weigh between 5 1/2 - 6lbs

was wondering if any of ur babies were this size, and what weight did they weigh when they were born:thumbup:

thanx x


----------



## tanzarini

Wow!! Mine were nowhere near that, they measured near enough average at each scan and were born 6lb 2oz and 5lb 12oz at 38 weeks!! It is a really good thing that yours are big though, if they arrive early they will do well, and a good birth weight reduces the need for prolonged special care  I don't envy you carrying that amount of weight around though, I found it hard enough with mine!!


----------



## DawnMN26

Hello
I got my scan last Thursday when I was 30 weeks.
Twin A, Ashley weighed 3 lbs 8 ounces & Twin B weighed 3 lbs 6 ounces.
So does that mean I have small babies?


----------



## tullulabelle1

DawnMN26 - i'm not sure i think that means they are average, which means they'll put on a steady weight. I had a scan 4wks ago an mine were 3lb 10oz each then went on fri an they had both went up to 5lb 8. So there's every chance your's will take a wee spurt :D x

Tanzarini - thanks, i was so surprised that they had put that much weight on as everyone told me their weights would slow!! :O So far i'm managing to carry the weight, though i'm beginning to feel it when walking distances.


----------



## Nut_Shake

Thats a great size! Mine were about 4lbs at that stage and were born at 37+5 at 5.4lbs and 5.3lbs. I reckon yours will be about 7lbs each when born, fantastic weights for twins!! xx


----------



## Laura2919

I cant offer anything cos my girls came at 29 weeks but even then they weighed more than average 3lb10oz and 3lb5oz


----------



## FatKat

In my hospital they never gave weights as they said they were inaccurate. I was only told that twin 1 was slightly above average and twin 2 was always bigger measuring 4 weeks ahead from about 30 weeks. My twins were 7lbs 4 and 7lbs 11 born dead on 38 weeks :winkwink:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi there. I'm not sure that growth scans necessarily give an accurate pic of final birth weight. Mine were 4 and 5Ibs at 31wks, 5 and 6Ibs at 34wks and weighed a farely big 8 13 and 7 4 at 38wks. 

I think all you can say accurately with sizing scans is that babies are growing on their curve, and if one is bigger than the other and by roughly how much. Mine were always a 1-1 1/2Ibs different in the womb, and did have that size difference at birth too. 

Here is a brilliant site for predicting size. According to it, mine should have been 6 1/2 and 7 1/2Ibs at 38wks - demonstrating that the scans grossly underestimated their weights. I have an inkling that the consultant knew they were gonna be massive, but didn't want to alarm me ;) 

Using the site to track backwards, mine were probably 6Ibs 8 and 5Ibs at 33wks. Similar to yours - are you mentally/physically prepared to potentially carry 16Ibs of baby? ;) x

https://www.twinstuff.com/twinweights.htm


----------



## tullulabelle1

thanx Lizzie,
i hope and think i'am, i dont finish work till the 13th and still mobile just recently started to feel it difficult walking distances etc getting sore back as getting comfortable to sleep, but not long to go now, and to be honest feel like i've had it easy compared to most women on here (touch wood it continues lol)


----------



## heyyady

lizzie- thanks for the site! I've been trying to figure out what the "growth curve" is but can only find info on singletons-


----------



## cheryl6

id gone for a scan on the friday and the sonographer said they both weighed around 4lb 9 each i had them on the sunday and baby casey was 4lb 9 and baby zoey was 5lb 4 and they was 36wk 2 xxx


----------

